# Things that we miss



## Fox_720B (Jul 15, 2013)

Similar to the love/hate threads, this is a thread for things that we miss. You could call this a nostalgia thread, but it doesn't have to be limited to things that once were but are now gone....it can include things you haven't seen in a while or places you haven't been for a long time, whatever suits your fancy.

I'll start with an example:

In my town we used to have this old mall that has since been torn down, but once a year they used to hold a model railroaders' association meet, and pretty much run the entire mall with electric train tracks and trains of all different types. It was a really cool event, and usually coincided with a rock show featuring fossils and gems and geodes and such.

Since they tore the place down there's never been anything like it. 

I also miss that there used to be an annual hot air balloon ride here. It stopped in the early 90s and I never got to ride in one!


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss Cory Moteith. :C He was a marvelous actor on Glee, and he'll be missed.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 15, 2013)

Danny Phantom.
That show was the shit.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss 90s cartoons. They just don't make em like they used to.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss Crystal Pepsi!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss Rugratz.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss the 1890s.

A simpler time when any man could easily steal all the land he wanted.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss my guinea pig.
That bastard chose a bad day to die. :V


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss being a dinosaur.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss my first car. It was noisy, had almost no interior, you had to crank the radio up to hear it over the engine, it shook & shuddered going over 65, it barely topped out at 80, had no A/C, and you could feel every bump in the damn road. But I really miss that thing.


----------



## Zerig (Jul 15, 2013)

sometimes i miss the toilet bowl


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss being a child with 0 responsibilities. 
I miss all 4 of my past dogs. 
I miss Seekrit being on Skype >:V
I miss mint oreos. Where did they go? 
I miss my home so fucking much. 
I miss everyone of my friends that I had to leave throughout my life. Every. One. 
I miss playing football (soccer). 
I miss my old WoW days. 
I miss the simpler times of just fun. 
I miss being able to watch what I want. Fuck this place. Seriously. Fuck everything about this trip. 

I miss my friend Nate in particular. He got me into art. He got me into writing. He got me into good school habits. Best wingman in the galaxy :v. He was a huge influence in my life. You know what? I'm going to get in touch with him and maybe visit him. Catch up on life. Good guy. Real good guy.  Thanks OP for making this thread so I'd get to thinking about the past. It has got me excited to get back in contact with my literal best friend.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 15, 2013)

Zerig said:


> sometimes i miss the toilet bowl



I lol'd XD

I miss San Diego. That place was the shit when I last saw it.......thirteen years ago.....


----------



## Recel (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss Ley. And FayV... where are the old members I kind of looked up to?


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss xAngelstormx for his amazing signature banner.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss when technology didn't get in the way of enjoying your friends.
It's hurtful as fuck when you're in the car with your best friend and she's playing on her phone and texting instead of talking to you.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 15, 2013)

Zerig said:


> sometimes i miss the toilet bowl



It's time you learned to sit like a proper lady.

I miss when Halloween was a big thing in my neighborhood. Stupid fearmongering church ruined it all. >:C


----------



## Car Fox (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss TVR... they were the UK's best independently owned car makers, and now there gone. At that, I miss the Griffith.

I also miss playing PokÃ©mon Mystery Dungeon games. I don't have my old ones, and I don't have a 3DS to play the new ones. It sucks.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss West Virginia.
I miss my high school friends, before they all started popping out babies and suddenly have no time to do anything.
I miss not having any worries or responsibilities.
I miss when my fiance used to draw all the damn time.
I miss Gaiaonline and Fanart Central being the way they were in 2004.
I miss the fair in my hometown before people got cheap and it went to shit.
I miss camping at the river.
I miss road tripping across the country with my parents for my mother's family reunions, and seeing all of the neat things like Yellowstone and Mount Rushmore.
I miss school, in general.


----------



## TobyDingo (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss the days when films with Adam Sandler in were good.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss my cat Star.
She was just like a dog, always by my side and followed me everywhere, watched over me and put up with my child annoyance.


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss one of my best friends
I miss my grandpa who pasted away
I miss the times I was actually happy
I miss my first hamster
I miss scar on my arm


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss Disney world. I haven't been since I was 19. Nearly 9 years ago now.


----------



## Saga (Jul 15, 2013)

courage the cowardly dog


----------



## Aetius (Jul 15, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> I miss the days when films with Adam Sandler in were good.



They were never good.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 15, 2013)

I was thinking we needed a thread like this, well played BF!
I miss BN biscuits, they were nice, they stayed in the 90s with tamagotchis.
I miss tamagotchis.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 15, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I miss tamagotchis.


I still have one.


----------



## TobyDingo (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss snowboarding. Can't wait to get back in the mountains.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss the cold weather.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 15, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I still have one.



Does it still work? Can I have it?


----------



## Car Fox (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss Special Stage Route 11. That track was the shit!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 15, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Does it still work? Can I have it?


Yeah, it's still alive.
How fast can you swim to Texas?


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 15, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Yeah, it's still alive.
> How fast can you swim to Texas?


With or without armbands and a silly pooltoy?

Meet halfway, and you get food.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 15, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> With or without armbands and a silly pooltoy?
> 
> Meet halfway, and you get food.


Without.
Deal.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 15, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Without.
> Deal.


Best start swimming now then, swimming isn't my strongest point.

I miss those rubber toys in the 90s you turn inside out, stick on the table, then as they revert it pops into the air!


----------



## Icky (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss FAF group chats on Skype or xat.com. I spent almost every night for the whole summer in one of those for two years, and I miss not having that now.



Recel said:


> I miss Ley. And FayV... where are the old members I kind of looked up to?



All of my this.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 15, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I miss those rubber toys in the 90s you turn inside out, stick on the table, then as they revert it pops into the air!


I have a shelf full of those. You want those too.


----------



## TobyDingo (Jul 15, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Best start swimming now then, swimming isn't my strongest point.
> 
> I miss those rubber toys in the 90s you turn inside out, stick on the table, then as they revert it pops into the air!



YES! So simple, but so fun. I used to buy one every time I went to the post office.
 I love fun snaps, the little bags of explosive stuff you throw on the floor.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss lunchables.
What the hell happened to you guys?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 15, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> YES! So simple, but so fun. I used to buy one every time I went to the post office.
> I love fun snaps, the little bags of explosive stuff you throw on the floor.


I used to freak people out by chewing them to pop


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 15, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> YES! So simple, but so fun. I used to buy one every time I went to the post office.
> I love fun snaps, the little bags of explosive stuff you throw on the floor.




I miss those my grandma used to buy me them!
And you can still get those banging paper rock things, when we bought sparklers last year the dude in firework shop gave us some bad mistake we threw them out the car to scare pedestrians >:3


----------



## Ushujaa (Jul 15, 2013)

Not to be _that_ guy but i really miss the 90s simpler times


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 15, 2013)

Ushujaa said:


> Not to be _that_ guy but i really miss the 90s simpler times




Because I was a kid, paid for nothing, enjoyed cartoons and my only worry was having batteries for my gameboy, I'll agree.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss Vanilla WoW

Diet Mountain Dew being sold at the local corner store

The old employees of said corner store

Rain

Air Conditioning

My free time

My top hat

My Ball Python and Chow-Chow

My car

...and a whole host of snack foods/drinks that were around in the '90s and early 2000's.

Edit: As well as M-80 and Mixxd Monster drinks.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 15, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I miss Vanilla WoW
> 
> Diet Mountain Dew being sold at the local corner store
> 
> ...


What happened to your top hat?
I know that's an odd one to point out.. But still.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 15, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> What happened to your top hat?
> I know that's an odd one to point out.. But still.



Left behind, like so many other things. Life changes quickly.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss the DSI days


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 15, 2013)

I would say I miss the rain, but we've been getting a _shit ton_ of rain lately.
Like so much so, that there have been numerous flash flood warnings and some actual floods.
I just went and stood in it, yesterday afternoon.


Also, I miss animated movies that weren't all CGI.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss the old Cartoon Network.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 15, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Left behind, like so many other things. Life changes quickly.


Ah, mine is hanging on my wall now, with other hats from my life. I agree with life changes, I looked and dressed differently only a few years ago.


I miss the old Red Dwarf set, they should've used it for the X season. The lack of vintage set and CG ruined it for me.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss traditionally animated films.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 15, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> I miss traditionally animated films.


I agree, technology makes things better, but you can lose a little personality with it.
Same with music, production is a necessity these days but it loses something.
I miss old recordings where you can hear ambience of the studio, some flaws and interupption, unintentional echo/distortion etc.

Motley Crue's first album was recorded so badly it's beautiful.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss the low-quality Disney movies.
These "Diamond Addition" just don't do it.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I agree, technology makes things better, but you can lose a little personality with it.
> Same with music, production is a necessity these days but it loses something.
> I miss old recordings where you can hear ambience of the studio, some flaws and interupption, unintentional echo/distortion etc.
> 
> Motley Crue's first album was recorded so badly it's beautiful.




Very old music kinda creeps me out. But I love goldies like Elvis and The Beatles.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 15, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Very old music kinda creeps me out. But I love goldies like Elvis and The Beatles.


 The Beatles shit is the creepiest! Especially when they backmask messages or sound.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> The Beatles shit is the creepiest! Especially when they backmask messages or sound.




I suppose, but there's only one king.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 15, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> I suppose, but there's only one king.


Mufasa.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 15, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> I suppose, but there's only one king.


Well two, or four originally haha.
However I never caught on Beatles hype, they were just another band to me, I like some songs but not love.

I miss old Smarties, the unhealthy e numbered ones.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK7XwLbd-oI
The memories . . .


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Well two, or four originally haha.
> However I never caught on Beatles hype, they were just another band to me, I like some songs but not love.
> 
> I miss old Smarties, the unhealthy e numbered ones.





Okay I'll let you in on a secret I only know one Beatles song I was just trying to be cool don't juDGE ME.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 15, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Okay I'll let you in on a secret I only know one Beatles song I was just trying to be cool don't juDGE ME.


I don't judge you. Your first comment to me when I joined here was "fear me!"
I fear you.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I don't judge you. Your first comment to me when I joined here was "fear me!"
> I fear you.




Good.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss the confessions thread
I miss 90s cartoons
I miss being in school


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I miss the confessions thread
> I miss 90s cartoons
> I miss being in school


School's seems like a cakewalk compared to now.
If I could go back now, I'd be kicked out in a flash cos I'd be more snarky and sarcastic than I was then.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss it when no one knew Radioactive by Imagine Dragons.


----------



## Khaki (Jul 15, 2013)

The American Motoring Corporation.


----------



## Nashida (Jul 15, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK7XwLbd-oI
> The memories . . .



I'll see your Disney ballad and raise with this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zLx_JtcQVI


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss my Grandmother that passed away on the 7th.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 15, 2013)

I miss having a pet
I miss living by myself
I miss spending the day playing games with my friends
I miss some ppl who dont post here anymore
I miss having purpose other than 'eat sleep n' shit'
I miss being a scientist


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 16, 2013)

My mind before it was tainted by philosophical angst.
Being new to the fandom.
Being content with my introversion.
Looking forward to waking up in the morning.
My former faith in the future of humanity.
Having a clean, solid opinion on everything I knew of the world before I turned into this confused, ambivalent mess of conflicting opinions and feelings.
Familiar faces.
Believing in a god.
My old special ed teacher (she was fucking cool).
Believing that perfect girl exists somewhere on this planet right at this very moment.
Not expecting to be disappointed with every new interesting thing I try.
Being able to sleep without hugging my pillow and assuring myself that everything's going to be alright.
When I actually enjoyed hanging out with my friends before they all turned into apathetic shitheads.
Wanting to grow up.
Game developers actually giving a crap about their creations rather than seeing who can be the biggest whore (excuse the Powerman 5000 reference).
My imaginary friends.
When making Youtube videos was a fun hobby for me instead of a means of escape.
When gaming was a fun hobby for me instead of a means of escape.
When doing anything entertaining wasn't just a means of escape.
When hate and disgust weren't such familiar emotions.
When I didn't have to carefully craft what I say and type in hopes that somebody someday would stop and really think about what I'm actually trying to say.


----------



## Saga (Jul 16, 2013)

Deo 
She was gone when I first joined 
But she came back with stories of being a hobo
And now she's gone again



Saliva said:


> When making Youtube videos was a fun hobby for me instead of a means of escape.


CHANNEL NAO


----------



## Aleu (Jul 16, 2013)

Deo is female


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 16, 2013)

Saga said:


> CHANNEL NAO



http://www.youtube.com/user/RippingCreamySkits

It's sort of a shared account between me and my two other brothers.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 16, 2013)

I miss the old rave scene.  Went to a few this month and no traditional turntables in sight, it's turned to absolute shit and the new music is shit. Thanks Mac "dj's" for stealing my promising career as a real dj.


----------



## Icky (Jul 16, 2013)

I miss watching shows at huge groups at a time, having mini marathons instead of a half hour once a week. It just seems more enjoyable that way for some shows *cough*ponies*cough*.



Saga said:


> Deo
> He was gone when I first joined (Or at least I thought it was a he..?)
> But he came back with stories of being a hobo
> And now he's gone again



I think I felt the ground tremble a bit whet you called her a man.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 16, 2013)

I miss when people simply got confused of my gender.

Now they just confuse my species.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I miss when people simply got confused of my gender.
> 
> Now they just confuse my species.


 You're a horny wolf.


----------



## Recel (Jul 16, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> You're a horny wolf.



Clearly, he is a well restrained otter!


Aaaaanyways, I miss late night tinychat sessions.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 16, 2013)

I miss Leon.  
I miss the cluster fuck the hate thread once was. 
I still miss the Donut thread. I wish to speak about doughnuts.


----------



## Scaly Fal (Jul 16, 2013)

I miss chocalate pie. I had it yesterday and now it's gone.


----------



## Scaly Fal (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh God I also miss my ability to spell and/or type


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 16, 2013)

I miss living in a place where there's more to do than drink.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 16, 2013)

I miss my home planet.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 16, 2013)

Recel said:


> Clearly, he is a well restrained otter!
> 
> 
> Aaaaanyways, I miss late night tinychat sessions.


Haha otters well restrained

MUAHAHAHAHAA that's a good one


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 16, 2013)

I miss the time in my life that I could believe in God and Jesus and feel part of something bigger than myself.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 16, 2013)

I miss childish ignorance, like not knowing that meat is dead animals, but I'd never ever choose to go back to it. x3

I also miss the classes I used to take in my first two years at college [not university- I'm talking uk college] and in secondary school, such as German. Education seems to get narrower along the way, and that makes me miss the variety I used to get.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 16, 2013)

I miss the last class I was in for French. We just messed around all the time and laughed, although we did learn French too of course.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 16, 2013)

Alright. I think I should take another shot at this thread; this time not in the middle of the night when I'm sitting in the dark wallowing in self-pity and borderline misanthropy, haha.



Minecraft beta; back when the game was about adventure instead of another generic RPG clone.
Browsing through deep sea threads on /v/ late at night while listening to Lustmord and eating bagels.
2011 /v/.
2011.
The first few blissful months of using Last.fm for the first time.
Discovering the rivethead/industrialpunk scene.
My stupid obsession with zombies and anarchy when I was thirteen.
When Youtube was about entertaining the world with your own videos, and not just some over-stuffed hub for sellouts and memes.
When I was a Naruto fan back in 2008 and spent most of my time listening to System of a Down and browsing really fucking stupid expansion comics on Deviantart.
Waking up to the smell of a freshly-brewed pot of coffee as a kid and just sitting there, absorbing the beautiful aroma.
That feeling of relief when the morning news says my school is closed due to snow.
When the average depth of the snow in my area was always at least eight inches deep and the majority of winter didn't just look green with white patches here and there.
Getting cable for the first time and watching Cartoon Network all day everyday.
That blackout I got during Hurricane Sandy. It really put things into perspective for me. Living off canned food, walking around the city practically dressed like a bum with my brother, trying not to freeze to death each night, lighting candles in every room. Everything just felt... natural. It was awful, but it still just felt right, you know? It's just been so long since I've experienced actual conflict. I could actually feel that dormant survival instinct I didn't even know I had slowly unraveling. I could honestly say I've never felt so human in my life as I did during that blackout. I felt reborn.


Eh, that should be good for now.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 16, 2013)

I miss being small enough to make forts around the house.
5 6" doesn't cut it anymore.


----------



## Saga (Jul 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Deo is female



I mistake that all the time
YOU PEOPLE MAKE IT SO HARD ;_;
WHY SO ELUSIVE

To icky because Im too lazy too quote:
She was here for like, two minutes
Excuuuuusse me :v


----------



## Aleu (Jul 16, 2013)

Saga said:


> I mistake that all the time
> YOU PEOPLE MAKE IT SO HARD ;_;
> WHY SO ELUSIVE
> 
> ...


What do you mean by "you people"? >8C


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 16, 2013)

I miss half the hair I just had cut off.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 16, 2013)

I miss when being bisexual wasn't a big deal to the public.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 16, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I miss half the hair I just had cut off.



Going for the Sonny Moore look?


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 16, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I miss half the hair I just had cut off.



pics of gtfo pretty boi

I miss expecting new music from my favourite bands. Most of them are broke up or dead or simply give nary a fuck anymore.


----------



## Icky (Jul 16, 2013)

Saga said:
			
		

> To icky because Im too lazy too quote:
> She was here for like, two minutes
> Excuuuuusse me :v



Maybe while you were registered here! :v


----------



## Aetius (Jul 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Haha otters well restrained
> 
> MUAHAHAHAHAA that's a good one



Biggest sluts since sluts came to slut town.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 16, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I miss expecting new music from my favourite bands. Most of them are broke up or dead or simply give nary a fuck anymore.


Someone who shares my pain.

Oh well, there's always rock symphony covers amirite?


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 16, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> pics of gtfo pretty boi
> 
> I miss expecting new music from my favourite bands. Most of them are broke up or dead or simply give nary a fuck anymore.




You don't want to see me trust 

My favourite bands have all lost members they do not want to replace it seems, they say they do but it's been a few years.
Although I like having a unique music taste , I hate when I ask people if they've heard bands and they say no.. or not even the genres I listen to.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Someone who shares my pain.
> 
> Oh well, there's always rock symphony covers amirite?



All dead, all dead ;^;

Covers will soothe me but never take the pains away.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 16, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> All dead, all dead ;^;
> 
> Covers will soothe me but never take the pains away.


Shh shh Seekrit it's okay. There's still plenty of people that will make good music. Don't you worry


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 16, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I miss when being bisexual wasn't a big deal to the public.



Oh, you mean the days of the Roman Empire? Back when everyone was bisexual and had group orgies? :V


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 16, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Oh, you mean the days of the Roman Empire? Back when everyone was bisexual and had group orgies? :V


Maybe :V


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jul 16, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> YES! So simple, but so fun. I used to buy one every time I went to the post office.
> I love fun snaps, the little bags of explosive stuff you throw on the floor.



My friend gave me a bag of those snaps last semester. She said she bought them at a swap meet.
I think they have those popper things at arcades still, I saw a kid playing with one last time I went for pizza.



LegitWaterfall said:


> I miss the DSI days


Do you mean the Nintendo handheld, or something else?

I miss having friends over. I still do, but it's a rare occasion.
I miss one of my best friends' happy personalities. He seems so different now.
I miss talking to him, too, he doesn't respond much when I try to chat with him.

Let's see, what else do I miss?

-Transformers Animated, dunno why they cancelled it so suddenly.
-Having a pool in my backyard. Now I have to go to my aunt's house to swim. Not so bad, but not as convenient.
-Being able to get away with stuff as a kid. Fun times.
-VHS tapes, and all the stuff I had on them, especially The Little Rascals.
-Eating after class with my friends.
-Camping at the bay (used to think it was a lake) every summer. Last I heard, it's closed to visitors.
-Turning on the TV and always having something to watch.
-Zoboomafoo. I LOVED that show as a kid.
-For that matter, all the educatioinal shows I used to watch as a kid.
-Steve Irwin, may he rest in peace.


I would say I miss my favorite class at college, but they're bringing it back after over 2 years of being cancelled! HUZZAH!
So that's one less thing to miss.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 16, 2013)

I miss Ice Cream trucks not being retardedly expensive. Seriously, in what universe is a Choco Taco worth $5?


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 16, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I miss Ice Cream trucks not being retardedly expensive. Seriously, in what universe is a Choco Taco worth $5?



The hell. Is a "Choco Taco". And what. Is the recipe. I MUST KNOW!!!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 16, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> The hell. Is a "Choco Taco". And what. Is the recipe. I MUST KNOW!!!



May the Google gods show you mercy.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Jul 16, 2013)

I miss when cops were cool. Ride past them on a fourwheeler, used to be able to wave to them and be on your way as long as you weren't doing something stupid. Now, pass one and all hell breaks loose. Even if your just getting gas.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 16, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> May the Google gods show you mercy.



Sorry, my Pantheon's gods are anti-Google. But thanks.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 16, 2013)

VHS, the Super Nintendo, the Dallas Cowboys winning the Super Bowl, Trapper Keepers, Information Society, when there were ONLY 151 Pokemon. 

Anyone else feeling nostalgic?


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 16, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> VHS, the Super Nintendo, the Dallas Cowboys winning the Super Bowl, Trapper Keepers, Information Society, when there were ONLY 151 Pokemon.
> 
> Anyone else feeling nostalgic?



I still use a VHS, SNES, and trapperkeepers. Also I don't believe in pokemon after 151... and I think Info Society is still a thing. Don't take an interest in any kind of bowl though, unless something tasty is inside.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Jul 16, 2013)

I miss the early 90s Death Metal & Grindcore scenes. Now it's just lousy crap.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 16, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> I still use a VHS, SNES, and trapperkeepers. Also I don't believe in pokemon after 151... and I think Info Society is still a thing. Don't take an interest in any kind of bowl though, unless something tasty is inside.



All of those are things from the 1990's or sooner. Information Society was a Minneapolis synthpop band known for their 1988 song "Pure Energy (I Wanna Know What You're Thinking)". The Dallas Cowboys were widely regarded as the team of the 1990's when they won the Super Bowl in 1992, 1993, and 1995. 

Another thing that I really miss is the pastel-on-black aesthetic seen in mass about 20-25 years ago


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jul 16, 2013)

I miss the store called "The Learning Express" in the mall. I used to buy Beanie Babies there. They also had all kinds of cool educational, science-y toys there. I loved that place. Sadly, on my last visit to that mall, I couldn't find it anywhere.

I also miss seeing toy stores in the mall in general.

I kind of miss being driven to school, sometimes.
I miss being within walking distance of school. Now I've got to drive about thirty minutes to get to college.

And I miss being able to search for things without Ponies popping up. I like MLP, but when I'm not looking for it, I don't wanna see it.

Oh, and I really miss having a fish tank. I loved having tropical fish as pets, so colorful. I'm looking into buying another tank, but I need to research care and maintenance first (my mom took care of that when I was a kid, obviously that won't happen now).


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 17, 2013)

My peacock avatar... :C 

Sunday can't come quick enough for me.


----------



## Khaki (Jul 17, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Oh, you mean the days of the Roman Empire? Back when everyone was bisexual and had group orgies? :V



Soon profligate, very soon..



Butterflygoddess said:


> My peacock avatar... :C
> 
> Sunday can't come quick enough for me.



You were lucky.

I miss the days of simplicity.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 17, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> All of those are things from the 1990's or sooner. Information Society was a Minneapolis synthpop band known for their 1988 song "Pure Energy (I Wanna Know What You're Thinking)". The Dallas Cowboys were widely regarded as the team of the 1990's when they won the Super Bowl in 1992, 1993, and 1995.
> 
> Another thing that I really miss is the pastel-on-black aesthetic seen in mass about 20-25 years ago



I know... I was being silly about the superbowl. Also, InSoc has been active again since 2006.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 17, 2013)

Friends who lose the time to even text when they get a relationship.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 17, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> M-Zoboomafoo. I LOVED that show as a kid.



Oh, _shit_. I haven't heard that name in a while.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 17, 2013)

When games were games.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> When games were games.



And when tits were rad, beyond dispute.

I miss the days when I could kill insects without question. Now I am too concerned for the sanctity of life or some shit >:c


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 17, 2013)

I miss one of the unhealthy drinks I used to have as a kid on hot days. 

My mum would take a glass of lemonade and put a scoop of icecream in it.



Seekrit said:


> And when tits were rad, beyond dispute.
> 
> I miss the days when I could kill insects without question. Now I am too  concerned for the sanctity of life or some shit >:c



The guilt of killing mosquitoes. D: Especially after all the pollinating their species does.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 17, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> The guilt of killing mosquitoes. D: Especially after all the pollinating their species does.



All insects are little shits. When I wanted to kill them they were never around, but now they are _everywhere_. Killing for neither food or defence is unforgivable, and I don't care what the research says they just fucking know somehow that I believe that.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 17, 2013)

I miss rain, I don't like too much of one weather type, I like a mix.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jul 17, 2013)

I miss watching the Dungeons and Dragons cartoon.
You know, the bunch of super lame 90's kids and their unicorn named... Uni.
It was cancelled before they could ever escape the fantasy world. ;_;

*NEVER FORGET*


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 17, 2013)

I miss my old cat.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 17, 2013)

I miss the cake I just had.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 17, 2013)

TalkingDog said:


> I miss watching the Dungeons and Dragons cartoon.
> You know, the bunch of super lame 90's kids and their unicorn named... Uni.
> It was cancelled before they could ever escape the fantasy world. ;_;
> 
> *NEVER FORGET*



Didn't they release a script for the last ep? I thought they did... Or was that unfinished, too? lol i don't remember.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 17, 2013)

I miss when every other site wasn't trying to have Facebook-type social networking shit on it.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 17, 2013)

I miss Firefly, SG-1, Bucky O' Hare, SG Atlantis, Duck tales, Animaniacs, Darkwing Duck, and so much more. I could go on for days.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 17, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I miss when every other site wasn't trying to have Facebook-type social networking shit on it.



You know what I miss?

Myspace.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 17, 2013)

Saliva said:


> You know what I miss?
> 
> Myspace.


Myspace was the shit. Finding bands, customised pages, people who couldn't grasp simple HTML stayed away so less stupid online folk.

The golden days.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 17, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Myspace was the shit. Finding bands, customised pages, people who couldn't grasp simple HTML stayed away so less stupid online folk.
> 
> The golden days.



You just explained why it was shit to begin with :I


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 17, 2013)

Saliva said:


> You know what I miss?
> 
> Myspace.


I miss it, too.

I don't give a shit. Myspace was FAR superior to Facebook.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> You just explained why it was shit to begin with :I


So you dislike music, liberty to personalise and lack of stupid online folk?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> You just explained why it was shit to begin with :I


I wasn't fond of the bands aspect, but options for customization were always welcome.

Plus, Myspace didn't constantly bother me all the time with shit like "Play this game! Use this app! Tell us where exactly where you're currently at, your maiden name, your social security number, what you had for dinner last night, the first person you had sex with, and every website you have ever visited for any reason so we can share it with your friends and their friends and whoever just happens to browse your page because fuck you!"


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 17, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I wasn't fond of the bands aspect, but options for customization were always welcome.
> 
> Plus, Myspace didn't constantly bother me all the time with shit like "Play this game! Use this app! Tell us where exactly where you're currently at, your maiden name, your social security number, what you had for dinner last night, the first person you had sex with, and every website you have ever visited for any reason so we can share it with your friends and their friends and whoever just happens to browse your page because fuck you!"


You did get that bulletin board, "hey! Pc4pc?"

No one ever PC'd back...


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh yes. I Sooo miss searching for the pause button on the shitty song on someone's shitty page with their obnoxious background. 
Also guys I get it. You have a band. Don't shove it my face. 

But I don't even use social media sites. I hate all of them for their own reasons.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jul 17, 2013)

I miss the 1920's.
A man could move to another country on the premise of making pizza.
I would be the best pizza man.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Oh yes. I Sooo miss searching for the pause button on the shitty song on someone's shitty page with their obnoxious background.
> Also guys I get it. You have a band. Don't shove it my face.
> 
> But I don't even use social media sites. I hate all of them for their own reasons.


That shit still happens on tumblr . I meant finding bands, discovering music was good on MySpace, without that and last FM it gotten a bit harder to find good music.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 17, 2013)

I miss it when I wasn't a furry.


...Simplier times. :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 17, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> I miss the 1920's.
> A man could move to another country on the premise of making pizza.
> I would be the best pizza man.



BORN IN THE WRONG GENERATION


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 17, 2013)

Saliva said:


> BORN IN THE WRONG GENERATION



Curses! Foiled again!


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 18, 2013)

I miss high school. I was in a private all-boys school and it was just so goooood. Learning French, watching cartoons when I got home, making friends.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 18, 2013)

I miss hot chocolate.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 18, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> I miss hot chocolate.



Why not just... drink it?


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 18, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Why not just... drink it?




It's much too hot out for that. I have to settle for lemonade.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jul 19, 2013)

Now that it's summer, I really miss having a pool.
I miss that climbable tree in my backyard. Now there's a concrete patio out there.
I miss when the oak tree by my house had fallen and made a great playground. Now that's gone too, but that's kind of understandable.
I miss when I was in middle school and drew a bunch of dragons.
I miss when I was in high school and just drew a bunch of stuff.
I miss playing Guitar Hero with my friends and family, no one ever wants to play with me anymore. Same goes for Street Fighter.
I miss being able to hang out with my friends every day.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 19, 2013)

I miss being able to draw.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 19, 2013)

I miss my godmother's last adopted children.
They were so sweet and kind, but no, their crack-headed mom had to flip out and escape to Mexico with them under her arm.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 19, 2013)

I miss my guinea pig.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jul 19, 2013)

I miss my grandma  ;n;


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 19, 2013)

I miss sleepovers.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Jul 19, 2013)

I miss my  pc


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 19, 2013)

I miss autumn.


----------



## TobyDingo (Jul 19, 2013)

I miss cold mornings and nights. I miss wearing a hoodie, so damn cosy. It's so damn hot.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 20, 2013)

I miss my house. I really do not want to be here any longer.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 20, 2013)

I miss the targets in crossbow practice. Every single time.


----------



## Saga (Jul 20, 2013)

When the hate thread wasnt about hate but people just had conversations there :/

I miss those convos


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 20, 2013)

Saga said:


> When the hate thread wasnt about hate but people just had conversations there :/
> 
> I miss those convos


They were pretty fun.

Then it got back on topic.... And Leon left FaF again :c


----------



## Saga (Jul 20, 2013)

Woah wtf
I just noticed
SOMETHINGS DIFFERENT


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 20, 2013)

Saga said:


> Woah wtf
> I just noticed
> SOMETHINGS DIFFERENT



Gone from our forum, but not from our hearts.

To SIX.


----------



## Icky (Jul 20, 2013)

Saga said:


> Woah wtf
> I just noticed
> SOMETHINGS DIFFERENT



The fuck? That's Aleu, Lobar, and SIX all in the last few days.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 20, 2013)

Maybe it's some sort of FAF murder mystery.

It was the waffle. I just know it.


----------



## Saga (Jul 20, 2013)

Icky said:


> The fuck? That's Aleu, Lobar, and SIX all in the last few days.


WHAT?
Aleu too?

We'd better lay low.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 20, 2013)

I want an explanation. Who is the butthurt/idiotic mod who bans people?
Pretty sure none of the people who got banned really needed it.

I am upset about this. I vote for a mod/admin change because something is clearly out of order now.
inb4 they ban me


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 20, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I want an explanation. Who is the butthurt/idiotic mod who bans people?
> Pretty sure none of the people who got banned really needed it.
> 
> I am upset about this. I vote for a mod/admin change because something is clearly out of order now.
> inb4 they ban me



You stop this. The world can survive without many things, but not without steamy black coffee.


----------



## Recel (Jul 20, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I want an explanation. Who is the butthurt/idiotic mod who bans people?
> Pretty sure none of the people who got banned really needed it.
> 
> I am upset about this. I vote for a mod/admin change because something is clearly out of order now.
> inb4 they ban me



http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...ed-budget-for-employees?p=3278617#post3278617

Here you go.


----------



## Toshabi (Jul 20, 2013)

Recel said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...ed-budget-for-employees?p=3278617#post3278617
> 
> Here you go.



Russia had its Stalin, FaF has its Nei.



I mean.... Looong live Arshes Nei! Sheeee loves youuuuu~â™ª

Siiiiing these words or you'll know what sheeeee'll doooooooo!~â™ª


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 20, 2013)

Recel said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...ed-budget-for-employees?p=3278617#post3278617
> 
> Here you go.




Yikes. Though I suppose it has a thinly- hidden message in it about namecalling.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 20, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I mean.... Looong live Arshes Nei! Sheeee loves youuuuu~â™ª
> 
> Siiiiing these words or you'll know what sheeeee'll doooooooo!~â™ª



LANG LOVE ARSES NAY


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 20, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> LANG LOVE ARSES NAY



-Plays a drum.-


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 20, 2013)

Well I went and read the thread. I still wouldn't have banned them. 
Aleu's last message just said "Are you fucking stupid?" 
Is that a bannable offense nowadays? 

And Six's was "You're an asshole" (I can understand an infraction for this, but a ban?)

Making a warning more, and then locking up the thread would've quelled the fighting and everyone could've kept posting.


----------



## Toshabi (Jul 20, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Well I went and read the thread. I still wouldn't have banned them.
> Aleu's last message just said "Are you fucking stupid?"
> Is that a bannable offense nowadays?
> 
> ...




Ban hammers goooooooooooooooooooooood!


Infracs baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 20, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Ban hammers goooooooooooooooooooooood!
> 
> 
> Infracs baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!


http://cdn.atmaxplorer.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/ban_hammer.jpg


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 20, 2013)

Recel said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...ed-budget-for-employees?p=3278617#post3278617
> 
> Here you go.


Wait, does this mean they're permanently banned, or temp? I always thought temp was yellow.

Either way, that's really shitty.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 20, 2013)

I miss when Domino's delivered in my neighborhood.


----------



## Toshabi (Jul 20, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Wait, does this mean they're permanently banned, or temp? I always thought temp was yellow.
> 
> Either way, that's really shitty.




Red just means "Longer than a 3 day temp ban". It can range from 4 days to for-ev-er.


----------



## Saga (Jul 20, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Wait, does this mean they're permanently banned, or temp? I always thought temp was yellow.
> 
> Either way, that's really shitty.


One does not simply, fuq with arshes nei.

Pls dont ban im too young to die


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 20, 2013)

Saga said:


> One does not simply, fuq with arshes nei.
> 
> Pls dont ban im too young to die


I'm sigging this shit.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 20, 2013)

Maybe it's just anxiety...
Phobia of society...
But I think someone's watching me:
Waiting for impropriety,
So they can ban with piety...
But maybe it's just anxiety.
-"Ban Hammer" by MochiElZorro


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jul 20, 2013)

I want small potato chip bags to be 25 cents each again.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 20, 2013)

Before anyone else disappears and we miss them, I love you all (except you... You know who..)

I miss these crisps we had in the UK when I was a kid, they were called puffs. I can't find them these days


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 20, 2013)

I miss when I could draw and have fun, regardless of how bad it looked, and not be preoccupied by how everything looks like shit and I should just give up.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 20, 2013)

I miss cheese balls.
That shit was delicious.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 21, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I miss when I could draw and have fun, regardless of how bad it looked, and not be preoccupied by how everything looks like shit and I should just give up.



This. I wish I was able to just doodle again, but now everything has to be perfectly planned out. I can't draw anything unless I know exactly what I'm drawing beforehand. I can never just quickly regurgitate a simple sketch anymore. It fucking sucks.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 21, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I miss when I could draw and have fun, regardless of how bad it looked, and not be preoccupied by how everything looks like shit and I should just give up.





Saliva said:


> This. I wish I was able to just doodle again, but now everything has to be perfectly planned out. I can't draw anything unless I know exactly what I'm drawing beforehand. I can never just quickly regurgitate a simple sketch anymore. It fucking sucks.



You two should enroll in the Seekrit School of Artistic Bliss. You will learn to create for joy, usually while under the influence of the drug of your choosing.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 21, 2013)

Saliva said:


> This. I wish I was able to just doodle again, but now everything has to be perfectly planned out. I can't draw anything unless I know exactly what I'm drawing beforehand. I can never just quickly regurgitate a simple sketch anymore. It fucking sucks.



I'm like this, but in addition to that I end up robotically repeating the thing I just drew previously in the exact same way.

how do push boundaries


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 21, 2013)

I miss childhood snacks


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 21, 2013)

I miss my uni, my house and friends. I can't wait for summer to end.


----------



## TobyDingo (Jul 21, 2013)

I miss Woolworths. The days when I could walk into town and buy/steal copious amounts of pic n mix and buy a bottle of Fanta and get 2 bottles free that I had no want or need for.


----------



## Toshabi (Jul 21, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm like this, but in addition to that I end up robotically repeating the thing I just drew previously in the exact same way.
> 
> how do push boundaries




With your hips.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 21, 2013)

i have a feeling all of these "things that we ___" threads are going to be locked because they resemble the mini rant/rave thread


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 21, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> i have a feeling all of these "things that we ___" threads are going to be locked because they resemble the mini rant/rave thread



More likely because they've basically become GTW/Chat threads.

PAY ATTENTION MODS


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 21, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> More likely because they've basically become GTW/Chat threads.
> 
> PAY ATTENTION MODS



And then we were all banned, and FAF fell apart. The end.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 21, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> And then we were all banned, and FAF fell apart. The end.



Do we live in a culture of fear now? 


I miss the good old days (a week ago.)

Everyone be happy, stop saying ban, else you'll have to put monies in the swear box!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 21, 2013)

Apparently . . .
I miss when gas wasn't so flipping expensive and my parents had to struggle with money.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 21, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> i have a feeling all of these "things that we ___" threads are going to be locked because they resemble the mini rant/rave thread



SILENCE, YOU FOOL!


----------



## Saga (Jul 21, 2013)

Saliva said:


> SILENCE, YOU FOOL!


The hate one is the only one used for such purposes, really
But you have a point, as the hate thread started as a rant itself :/



Seekrit said:


> More likely because they've basically become GTW/Chat threads.
> 
> PAY ATTENTION MODS


*SILENCE.
*There can only be one
Yet theres three


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 22, 2013)

-Tom and Jerry when they used to show it everyday
-my childhood
-my old house (I'd lived there since I was 5 to when I was 13, that house was my childhood)
-my old marching band director(she quit and now he have the one whose led the worst band in our district for the last 20 years)
-my dads 1975 Ford Granada(I stuck a Star Wars sticker in the dash because it sounded like a pod-racer and it went decently fast)
-the feeling of summer lasting forever as a kid
-freshmen year(so far the best year out of the four but I have one more year to make a decision on which year was best)
-G4 when they actually showed video game related content
-Bond Mondays(a few summers ago the channel USA would show 5 James Bond films on Monday)


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 22, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> I miss Woolworths. The days when I could walk into town and buy/steal copious amounts of pic n mix and buy a bottle of Fanta and get 2 bottles free that I had no want or need for.


Woolworth's was amazing. Pick n mix, cheap things and basically just big shops to crash in when you're young and had to kill time.


I miss my holiday time. Jiji needs to laze.


----------



## 0rang3 (Jul 22, 2013)

I miss my innocence
But i guess it's gone for good


----------



## Demensa (Jul 22, 2013)

I miss being able to read books for extended periods of time and get through most of them within a week or so.

Reading is just so time consuming.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 22, 2013)

I miss not having to worry about a job.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 22, 2013)

I miss Halloween.


----------



## Saga (Jul 22, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> I miss Halloween.


Halloween isnt gone
EDIT: I said I missed courage the cowardly dog
AND IT'S ON RIGHT NAO
NO WAY


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 22, 2013)

Saga said:


> Halloween isnt gone



Well it sure is taking long enough to arrive.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jul 22, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> I miss Halloween.


I miss last Halloween, I got to wear my costume all day. It was awesome.

I miss when Animal Planet had shows that actually teach people about animals. Now it seems more about people who work with animals, rather than animals themselves. And then there's that random treehouse show... While it sounds interesting, it seems like it belongs more on DIY Network than Animal Planet.

I just miss when Animal had actual documentaries and such, observing animals in nature, with no human interaction involved.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 22, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I miss last Halloween, I got to wear my costume all day. It was awesome.
> 
> I miss when Animal Planet had shows that actually teach people about animals. Now it seems more about people who work with animals, rather than animals themselves. And then there's that random treehouse show... While it sounds interesting, it seems like it belongs more on DIY Network than Animal Planet.
> 
> I just miss when Animal had actual documentaries and such, observing animals in nature, with no human interaction involved.




Too much this!


There used to be documentaries every few weeks, with plenty of shows all day about animals and their antics. Now a treehouse show and countless fishing shows? No, thanks!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 22, 2013)

Polaroids. 

Why on Earth did the human race ever decide that a camera that could take a picture and develop that picture inside the machine itself, rather than having to wait weeks for development or whether or not you knew how to upload photos to a computer, was a bad thing? My baby pictures were taken on Polaroids, my elementary school photos were taken on Polaroids, but when I want to get a camera that develops your pictures by itself within a few minutes of taking them, why the hell do people call it outdated? Now, I know sometimes we get rid of outdated technology like the VHS or each generation of video game consoles but that's because the new technology offers advantages. Getting rid of Polaroid cameras was a bad idea, because they were so convenient.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 22, 2013)

I miss my grilled cheese. Damn me for eating it.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 22, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> I miss Halloween.



I hear you. When I was kid, my family went all out decorating the house for it. Then for some reason, it just up and died in my neighborhood. Pretty sure it's due to the church down the street. When Halloween died, that place got all the kids going there.
I miss Halloween. :<



DarrylWolf said:


> Polaroids.
> 
> Why on Earth did the human race ever decide that a camera that could take a picture and develop that picture inside the machine itself, rather than having to wait weeks for development or whether or not you knew how to upload photos to a computer, was a bad thing? My baby pictures were taken on Polaroids, my elementary school photos were taken on Polaroids, but when I want to get a camera that develops your pictures by itself within a few minutes of taking them, why the hell do people call it outdated? Now, I know sometimes we get rid of outdated technology like the VHS or each generation of video game consoles but that's because the new technology offers advantages. Getting rid of Polaroid cameras was a bad idea, because they were so convenient.



Oh but it's coming back. http://www.the-impossible-project.com/. If you have a Polaroid 600 or SX-70, you can easily order film from that place.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 22, 2013)

I miss hanging out with all of my friends.


----------



## Saga (Jul 22, 2013)

*1,000!

*


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 22, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I hear you. When I was kid, my family went all out decorating the house for it. Then for some reason, it just up and died in my neighborhood. Pretty sure it's due to the church down the street. When Halloween died, that place got all the kids going there.
> I miss Halloween. :<
> 
> 
> ...



How it died in the first place is that some techno-obsessed snotnose showed off his really cool Internet phone and then everyone had to have one of those and they threw away one of the most useful inventions in photography. Getting rid of Polaroid was one of the worst decisions for the sake of technology- right up there with the asinine decision of coloring Golden Era Movies like "From Here to Eternity" or "It's A Wonderful Life". But I'm glad to see old technology be given new life.  And speaking of theaters, don't even get me started about the switch to digital in movie theaters. There is absolutely nothing more iconic in all of film than the clicking noise speeding up as the wheel of film spins in the projector room. It's the sound that makes you know you are about to be taken to another era of movies. The flaws of old technology, or even just the ways they don't measure up with today's gadgets makes these older things charming. 

I guess the nostalgic rant which you have probably heard from your grandpa a dozen times before is cliche but you feel that way when you have to defend the joys of what you grew up with. My father likes old-time radio and I have taken the cause of retro games, their systems, and retro electronic equipment against the more impressive technology we have today. And if you think that things can only get better with time, I would ask you which would you like to play- the new SimCity by EA from earlier this year or Nintendo's 1991 "SimCity" for the Super Nintendo.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 22, 2013)

Saga said:


> *1,000!
> *




That's old news for me, my friend. >:V


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 22, 2013)

Saga said:


> *1,000!*



I miss when people didn't care about their post counts.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 22, 2013)

I already miss Ansitru. 

Goddammit Arshes stop banning people.
I wish needlessly banning people was a bannable offense so you'd get banned


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 22, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I already miss Ansitru.



WTF? Why did truffle lady get banned? :c


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 22, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> WTF? Why did truffle lady get banned? :c


I heard she told an advertiser to fuck off.

Haven't checked the thread out though


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 22, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I heard she told an advertiser to fuck off.
> 
> Haven't checked the thread out though



Coffee, this place continues to make me sad. For a while I thought things were better than last time, but now my friend list is diminishing daily. Who is next? You? Me?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 22, 2013)

This thread is depressing.
I miss when I wasn't unhealthy.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 22, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Coffee, this place continues to make me sad. For a while I thought things were better than last time, but now my friend list is diminishing daily. Who is next? You? Me?



We must make a stand!


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 22, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> We must make a stand!



You start brute-forcing Arshes' password from 'A', I'll do it from 'Z' backwards :v

This whole situation is balls, utter balls.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 22, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I heard she told an advertiser to fuck off.
> 
> Haven't checked the thread out though



If it's the thread I'm thinking of, it's been deleted. But yeah the OP was advertising speculative work, and had no clue why it's a bad thing to do, so she was getting to the point of verbally beating it into the OP why spec work is bad.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> If it's the thread I'm thinking of, it's been deleted. But yeah the OP was advertising speculative work, and had no clue why it's a bad thing to do, so she was getting to the point of verbally beating it into the OP why spec work is bad.



Really? Why waste her breath and not just show them this ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsstOs-K7gk )


----------



## Toshabi (Jul 22, 2013)

I miss not having to keep a counter for people banned in a week. 




Seekrit said:


> I miss when people didn't care about their post counts.



That's now. The future is NOW!




Minus the one or two dweebs every once in a while.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 22, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Really? Why waste her breath and not just show them this ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsstOs-K7gk )



She did. It was when that didn't get the point across that she went all out on the OP.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 22, 2013)

I miss when we used to have really crazy den threads...those were what my faf childhood was all about.


----------



## Toshabi (Jul 22, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I already miss Ansitru.
> 
> Goddammit Arshes stop banning people.
> I wish needlessly banning people was a bannable offense so you'd get banned




She's literally 




Looking through your FaF buddy list




And is banning them one by one.



â€‹Gibby is Next


----------



## Saga (Jul 22, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I miss when we used to have really crazy den threads...those were what my faf childhood was all about.


Yes
This
I enjoy off topic more now because my level of furriness has decreased tenfold since 2012.

Edit: I know this is old news
But I miss Ricky
Its not like he didnt deserve that ban, however.
But he was my first friend on FAF behind d. batty


----------



## Recel (Jul 23, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I already miss Ansitru.
> 
> Goddammit Arshes stop banning people.
> I wish needlessly banning people was a bannable offense so you'd get banned



You know, she can do that officially. And I wouldn't have any problem with it is she would have done so all the time. But she didn't, so now it looks like she has X problem and coming to FAF to blow off steam and ban people.

People insulted everyone on a almost daily basis, nothing happened. Now, if you insult someone without "naughty" words is the only way. Which is still clearly insulting, but apparently, that's A-OK. Kind of a double standard thing, I guess?

I'm sure Arshes has her reason for banning and not banning people for insults, just you know... hand out a rule book or something, will ya'? I'd like to know in wich way I can insult moms that fits your taste. 

I miss insulting moms...


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 23, 2013)

I miss... I miss friends I guess, but they're all miles away :c la de da baww


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 23, 2013)

Saga said:


> Yes
> This
> I enjoy off topic more now because my level of furriness has decreased tenfold since 2012.
> 
> ...


Ricky's getting along just fine, I even got some good news from him today


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jul 23, 2013)

Recel said:


> You know, she can do that officially. And I wouldn't have any problem with it is she would have done so all the time. But she didn't, so now it looks like she has X problem and coming to FAF to blow off steam and ban people.
> 
> People insulted everyone on a almost daily basis, nothing happened. Now, if you insult someone without "naughty" words is the only way. Which is still clearly insulting, but apparently, that's A-OK. Kind of a double standard thing, I guess?
> 
> ...



Extensive power + zero accountability = whimsical and short sighted decision making.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 23, 2013)

Saga said:


> Edit: I know this is old news
> But I miss Ricky
> Its not like he didnt deserve that ban, however.
> But he was my first friend on FAF behind d. batty



I never agreed with the points Ricky made, but I still miss him just because of how entertaining his posting was.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 23, 2013)

I miss eating junk. I am trying to cut it out and it's killing me.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 23, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> She did. It was when that didn't get the point across that she went all out on the OP.



Haha if he can't learn from such a simple straightforward educational video, what hope did she have? The kid was obviously not all that bright. Not even a buzzsaw could make it through a thick skull like that. XD


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 23, 2013)

I miss pumpkin picking.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 23, 2013)

I miss being cold. I'm bored of you now summer, stop making me look more unattractive than usual!


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 23, 2013)

I  miss waking up early.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 23, 2013)

I miss Falaffel, I haven't had a crazy skype convo in a while.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jul 24, 2013)

I miss when I could look at seemingly innocent artwork and never think that it could be somebody's fetish.
I miss when things didn't always have to be double entendres.
In other words, I miss being a little kid who never knew any better. XD

I miss when I had so many ideas to draw, and drew a bunch of characters. Most of them weren't very good, but hey, at least I was drawing and having fun.
I miss being inspired to make stuffed animals and costumes.
I miss the feeling of accomplishment I had when I made a stuffed animal in three days. That's the fastest I've ever made one, and It was really enjoyable to make. I think it's the best one I've made so far, too.
I miss my stuffed animals, they're all in storage at the moment.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 24, 2013)

I miss being a post crusader. Simple times.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Jul 24, 2013)

The sun.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 24, 2013)

I miss when my metabolism was fast enough where I didn't have to give a shit about how much junk crap I eat.

I also miss when I could write really well and not look like a novice fucktard at it.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 25, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I miss when my metabolism was fast enough where I didn't have to give a shit about how much junk crap I eat.
> .



This, I regret all the crap I eat the moment I've ate it.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Jul 25, 2013)

When the only things we cried about was when we got hurt or if someone died


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 25, 2013)

I miss the times when it wasn't summer.


----------



## septango (Jul 25, 2013)

snow sculpting, its hell on the back but totally worth it. nothing quite like being under a 5 ton block of snow whittleing away the supports


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 25, 2013)

I miss when schools weren't so retarded... no wait. They were always run by morons.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 25, 2013)

I miss it when Rise of the Gaurdians wasn't over-rated junk.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 25, 2013)

I miss wolfaboo and SIX


----------



## Axel Thunderpaw (Jul 25, 2013)

I miss the cartoons from my youth: Looney Toons, Static Shock, the *original* 151 Pokemon...those were the days.


----------



## Ansitru (Jul 25, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I miss wolfaboo and SIX



They should (hopefully) be back in a week, give or take how much time is left from their 2 week-kick.


----------



## Bliss (Jul 25, 2013)

I miss the good ol' days when voting was simple and the choice was definite. :C


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 26, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> They should (hopefully) be back in a week, give or take how much time is left from their 2 week-kick.


Ooh you're back! ^-^ 
How was prison? You didn't let anyone get the best of you did you?


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 26, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> They should (hopefully) be back in a week, give or take how much time is left from their 2 week-kick.



Yoooooooou arrrrrrrrrrrrrrre baaaaaaaaaaaaaack!

Good. Now for on-topic; I miss last week. My father didn't talk about me like I was some damaged freak then :c


----------



## Ansitru (Jul 26, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Ooh you're back! ^-^
> How was prison? You didn't let anyone get the best of you did you?



I saw many threads that deserved a snarky comment, but alas, I couldn't leave one. ; ~ ; ( :v )



Seekrit said:


> Yoooooooou arrrrrrrrrrrrrrre baaaaaaaaaaaaaack!



And glad to be! :3c
I miss winter. I love wearing jackets and scarves and boots.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 26, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> I saw many threads that deserved a snarky comment, but alas, I couldn't leave one. ; ~ ; ( :v )



Don't worry, just one up all my comments, it's quite easy to do. 
I won't take offense... for now... 

I miss having energy, always sleepy.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 26, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> I miss winter. I love wearing jackets and scarves and boots.



Fucking this.

Sometimes I'm still wearing my winter jacket up until spring. I just like winter clothes. They're both physically and mentally comfortable.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 28, 2013)

I miss the times when I knew that there'd be new Harry Potter movies coming soon.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jul 28, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Good. Now for on-topic; I miss last week. My father didn't talk about me like I was some damaged freak then :c



What happened?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 28, 2013)

Kidd Kraddick.
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/news/radio-host-kidd-kraddick-dies-suddenly-53-050123913.html


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 28, 2013)

TalkingDog said:


> What happened?



I'm bisexual and that isn't cool or something.

I miss when I could sit down and just destroy a tv show in like a day. It takes me weeks to watch a 26 ep anime now.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jul 28, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I'm bisexual and that isn't cool or something.



Well, damn. Maybe he thinks you're being "greedy" like a lot of people seem to. Just keep being you and hopefully he comes around. :c



I miss playing Pokemans on my Gameboy Color with my friends at school.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 2, 2013)

I miss when my brother and I used to greet each other like this: (MGS4 spoilers?) http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs46/f/2009/220/c/1/MGS4_Ultimate_Face_Off_by_ZoDy.jpg  We were such dorks. Well, I still am, but my brother, not so much anymore.  I miss when me and my brother were closer. Seems we've been drifting apart lately.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 2, 2013)

I miss FA already. :c


----------



## Aleu (Aug 2, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I miss wolfaboo and SIX


D'awwww :3 I missed you guys too <3


----------



## Zabrina (Aug 2, 2013)

I miss when my hair wasn't so thick.


----------



## Percy (Aug 2, 2013)

I miss some of my friends at college.
Craziest and most fun fuckers around. One more month, I suppose.


----------



## Zabrina (Aug 2, 2013)

I miss my early childhood friends.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2013)

Edit: Fucking double post.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> I miss FA already. :c



What do you mean?


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 2, 2013)

I miss all of my friends who graduated college and have gone off to start their lives. Good luck, guys.


----------



## Saga (Aug 2, 2013)

Saliva said:


> What do you mean?





Saliva said:


> What do you mean?



What do you mean?


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 4, 2013)

Chill, overcast days. It's just heatwave and downpour lately.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 4, 2013)

Edit: OH MY GOD.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 4, 2013)

I miss my Grandma who passed away on the 7th of July. It's still hard for me to get over it. I keep missing her at times during the days and nights and get this depressive empty feeling inside of me. I keep thinking about it and picturing in my mind what happened to her on July 7th. I always said to myself that she was the best Grandma and that I was fortunate about her even while we had our differences as far as religious views and such. She was the closest to me and cared about us no matter what, including my dad even though my parents got divorced, since the Grandma on my dad's side of the family hates my mom and her side of the family and they cause problems for us. 

I want my real Grandma back .


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 4, 2013)

I miss The Big Breakfast a lot, how on earth they got away with some of the things they said I'll never know, so rude!


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 4, 2013)

I miss old 8-bit video game music.
I miss the days when I was watching Gurren Lagann or playing Zelda: Twilight Princess for the first time. Ain't nothing like the first time.
I miss the days when playing with legos or action figures was a magical and fun experience. Now it feels pointless.


----------



## Riho (Aug 4, 2013)

I miss the days where I could poop wherever I wanted, and other people cleaned it up for me. I also miss the time when whenever I cried, boobies were shoved in my mouth and food came out of 'em.
The best times...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 4, 2013)

Riho said:


> I miss the days where I could poop wherever I wanted, and other people cleaned it up for me. I also miss the time when whenever I cried, boobies were shoved in my mouth and food came out of 'em.
> The best times...



You really miss sucking your own mother's breasts?


----------



## Riho (Aug 4, 2013)

Gibby said:


> You really miss sucking your own mother's breasts?


Gibby: turning attempts at humor into awkward shitfests since October 2010.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 4, 2013)

Riho said:


> Gibby: turning attempts at humor into awkward shitfests since October 2010.



it's what i do best


----------



## Riho (Aug 4, 2013)

Gibby said:


> it's what i do best


I don't want or need your help being awkward.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 5, 2013)

I miss ZREO... ( ; _ ; )


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Aug 6, 2013)

I miss the days when there were no ads before Youtube videos.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 6, 2013)

I miss the time when GBA was the most wonderful thing in this world.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 6, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I miss the time when GBA was the most wonderful thing in this world.



oh shit

I really miss my GBA now

it was a silver GBA SP with tribal tattoo patterns on it.


----------



## Saga (Aug 6, 2013)

ScaredToBreathe said:


> I miss the days when there were no ads before Youtube videos.


You know what I don't miss?
THE DAYS BEFORE ADBLOCK
ABP HAS BEEN OUT FOR 3 YEARS
People _still _have no idea what it is?


Gibby said:


> oh shit
> I really miss my GBA now
> it was a silver GBA SP with tribal tattoo patterns on it.


-Red GBC 
-Go to gameXchange
-Try and buy gbc games I lost long ago
-"These will be cheap, aint nobody got time for this old shit"
-$80 for fucking pokemon
-Go to garage sales
-find pokemon for $5 dollars
-Back to gameXchange
-sell them pokemon for $40
-buy battlefield 3
-?????
-profit


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2013)

ScaredToBreathe said:


> I miss the days when there were no ads before Youtube videos.



Oh, you poor thing.


----------



## Saga (Aug 6, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Oh, you poor thing.


I can has tons of fun with that website


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 6, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Oh, you poor thing.


I can't be bothered with Adblock because Google pays for it to show certain ads.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 6, 2013)

Using adblock is kind of a dick move if you're watching someone whose content you like... I personally like clicking on ads if I like a person's videos, ESPECIALLY if I like the person regardless of content. Maybe that's just me though.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Using adblock is kind of a dick move if you're watching someone whose content you like... I personally like clicking on ads if I like a person's videos, ESPECIALLY if I like the person regardless of content. Maybe that's just me though.


Ads are annoying no matter who I watch. If they have something relevant to my interests then maybe.

But fuck it all I'm tired of having nothing but lingerie and/or condom and/or sex anything ads pop up on fucking PANDORA. I don't WANT that shit. I never implied anywhere that I wanted to SEE that shit. STOP ADVERTISING THAT SHIT.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 6, 2013)

having someone to boss around.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 7, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I miss the time when GBA was the most wonderful thing in this world.


Just recently my neighbor's kid was talking to me about playing a GBA emulator/ROMs. I told him that I actually still had my original one. He wanted to buy it off me... 
I was like, "NOPE, need this to play Metal Gear."

I miss playing my favorite games for the first time.
I miss my premolars. Apparently my teeth were too crowded, so they had to  take some out. Chewing sucks now. Can't wait 'til these gaps close up.
I miss my SFX Makeup class. It's back, but they won't let me register for it. I'm still going to drop by and say hi to the professor though. :3
I miss my "dinosaur tooth" that I found in my old house's backyard. I have no idea if it was real (or if it was even from a dinosaur), but I thought it was awesome. I have no idea where it went after we moved, though. :<
And I may have said it already, but I miss having a pool. I used to swim nearly every day in the summertime.


----------



## Tao (Aug 7, 2013)

I miss the N64 and the Dreamcast.

And good music. Like Poison and Van Halen.


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 7, 2013)

The United States having a functioning economy and government.


----------



## Tao (Aug 7, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> The United States having a functioning economy and government.



Oh wait we never had that in the first place

lol


----------



## Catilda Lily (Aug 7, 2013)

Not having to worry about paying bills. Being able to actually enjoy the summer for what it should be. Liking snow. Basically being a carefree child.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 7, 2013)

Playstation 1 :/


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 7, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Playstation 1 :/



Mostly this, and a bit less with PS2. Once Sony makes the digital switch and messes with their policies, I might miss the 3 and 4... maybe


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 7, 2013)

I miss not having to cook for myself. That shit sucks.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 7, 2013)

I miss the Girafarig worth of people I just unsubbed from... Oh no, wait. No I don't. lol

Down to 423 subscriptions, woooooo!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 7, 2013)

Those days when the world wasn't so bad.


----------



## Saga (Aug 7, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Those days when the world wasn't so bad.


orly?
Circa 1200-1500
Steal food for your family
Get beheaded
1700-1800
Settle in a country first
Get pushed into reservations but men with guns
1800-1960
Be black
Get murdered
1960-1975
Be 18 and male
Go to Vietnam and die
1990-1995
Carry Op desert storm and die
2001
Go to work
Get nailed by a plane
Twice
2006
Be stationed in Iraq
Get killed by desert shield operatives
2009
Go to highschool 
Get shot
2012
See a movie
Get shot
2013
Live in santa monica
Get shot


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 7, 2013)

I miss being able to access the woods outside our backyard. Before the stockade fence went up (bitchy new neighbor/escaping horses) I could get to a cool natural hallway made by overlapping yews.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 8, 2013)

I miss seeing my dad healthy. This is his final week supposedly, and watching the decline has been really hard.


----------



## Zabrina (Aug 8, 2013)

I miss when I could still find interesting books.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 9, 2013)

I kinda miss having no job/ having little hours of work.


----------



## Zabrina (Aug 9, 2013)

I miss when I could think of stuff to miss.


----------



## DerekFoxtail (Aug 9, 2013)

I miss not understanding that games are made up of pixels, models, and textures. Not that I wouldn't rather have the knowledge of it, but seriously, looking back on it is kind of weird. They were interpreted so differently.


----------

